# bow hunting



## nockbuster (Oct 17, 2004)

well got to hang the bow up . quail season has sarted . now if it would stop raining. i wonder if i could use my bow to hunt quail . better get a lot of arrows lol .


----------



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)

I am going to try to kill a bird with my bow. a small bird may be hard but I bet it can be done.


----------



## nockbuster (Oct 17, 2004)

well i hope it works for ya . i raise some quail and had about 8 get out two days ago . we had a little snow so i thought i would shoot my bow a little . i was shooting 20 yards and one of the quail walked rite in front of my block . so i tryed it lol. the arrow went under the target out the other end and stuck in a stump . the arrow is still in the stump and the bird is still alive lol.


----------

